# Get Reviewed on bookPumper.com - Rebooting!



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Reboot!

Ok guys, I am completely rebooting this. If you are in the middle of writing a review, you can still send it in and I will post it:

[email protected]

Why are we rebooting?

*Problem: *

We had three and four Authors in a row dropping out. We also had Authors who read the book they were going to review, but then realized they didn't want to embarrass another Author with a 1 star review. From an administrative point of view, the review chain has become untenable.

*Solution:*

Yes, we have a solution. I will soon start a new thread with a new way to get your book featured on bookPumper. But this way will be much less work for everyone, fun for fans of bookPumper, and with no chance of slighting a fellow Author.

*Go here:*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63695.0.html

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Me! Me! That sounds like fun. I really like it.

J. R. Tomlin you can email me at [email protected] or comment on my blog at http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com or PM me here. 

A choice of ways to contact me.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Me! Me! That sounds like fun. I really like it.
> 
> J. R. Tomlin you can email me at [email protected] or comment on my blog at http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com or PM me here.
> 
> A choice of ways to contact me.


I think this will be a ton of fun. Ok, I will email you the review copy. And then your book will be the next in line to be reviewed.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, JR's book is now the featured book on bookPumper.  Review copy sent. ;-)

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Ok, JR's book is now the featured book on bookPumper. Review copy sent. ;-)
> 
> Paul


I have the review copy and will start reading it first thing tomorrow. My new historical novel Freedom's Sword will shortly finish wending its way through the Amazon de-fleaing process and will be available for review.

Thanks and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> I have the review copy and will start reading it first thing tomorrow. My new historical novel Freedom's Sword will shortly finish wending its way through the Amazon de-fleaing process and will be available for review.
> 
> Thanks and I'm really looking forward to it.


Awesome. Do you want me to make Freedom's Sword the featured book?

Paul


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in! Do you assign each of us a book to review or can we pick one?


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay, I'm in!  Sounds great!  My email is [email protected] and my web page is www.sarahwoodbury.com


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Laura Lond said:


> I'm in! Do you assign each of us a book to review or can we pick one?


Hi Laura,

You pick one of the books by the author who is just ahead of you in line. So you would pick one of JR Tomlin's books to review. After you post your review, the next author in line picks one of your books to review.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Okay, I'm in! Sounds great! My email is [email protected]ail.com and my web page is www.sarahwoodbury.com


Excellent. I will list the names of reviewers in the first post.

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Awesome. Do you want me to make Freedom's Sword the featured book?
> 
> Paul


Yes, please.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not sure this is a good idea, Paul.

What if you're assigned a genre you dislike? What if the book isn't very good? What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?

This seems fraught with peril.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Yes, please.


Done. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> You pick one of the books by the author who is just ahead of you in line. So you would pick one of JR Tomlin's books to review. After you post your review, the next author in line picks one of your books to review.
> 
> Paul


Thanks for explaining Paul. Great! I forgot to give my contact email, it's rustykang[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure this is a good idea, Paul.
> 
> What if you're assigned a genre you dislike? What if the book isn't very good? What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?
> 
> This seems fraught with peril.


Well, I think what makes this work is the high quality of authors here on Kindleboards. Remember, you can check out the samples of the person ahead of you in line. And if there's a real problem, just contact me and we'll work something out.

Also, you don't have to do a review, you can post any time on bookPumper. As long as it's Kindle related, author related, etc. More here:

http://bookpumper.com/get-reviewed/

By the way, this will be moderated. Reviews don't go live automatically.

Paul


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey, this sounds great...  Put me in the queue...

You can PM me here at Kindle boards or email at [email protected]

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

rudykerkhoven said:


> Hey, this sounds great... Put me in the queue...
> 
> You can PM me here at Kindle boards or email at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity!


Added!

Paul


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure this is a good idea, Paul.
> 
> What if you're assigned a genre you dislike? What if the book isn't very good? What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?
> 
> This seems fraught with peril.


I have the same thoughts. Wouldn't it be better if we had a few choices?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure this is a good idea, Paul.
> 
> What if you're assigned a genre you dislike? What if the book isn't very good? What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?
> 
> This seems fraught with peril.


I'll give the answers I would give if I were in Paul's shoes:

*What if you're assigned a genre you dislike?*

Since you can enter whenever you like, and since you review the author before you, you can wait for the previous author to be one that you want to read.

*What if the book isn't very good? *

You can write an honest review.

*What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?*

Similar to the first question, everyone should just look at the previous author to see if the previous author is writing in a genre that you wouldn't want to read.

I think this is an intriguing idea. The problem with review swaps is that you feel pressure to write a good one for the other person, which can make your review less than honest. In this scenario, it's not a swap. It's more like a chain. Even if you love or hate the book you review, that shouldn't influence the person who reviews your own book.

However, I probably wouldn't do this because I'm not a book reviewer and I only review books I really like. I wouldn't want to feel that I have to write a review of a book I don't like because that's just not how I roll.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> I have the same thoughts. Wouldn't it be better if we had a few choices?


As long as we can guarantee that a person who posts a review, gets their book reviewed. I'm thinking as the list grows, there will be more books to choose from. But I'm open to suggestions, as long as each reviewer gets their book reviewed.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I'll give the answers I would give if I were in Paul's shoes:
> 
> *What if you're assigned a genre you dislike?*
> 
> ...


Great points, Moses. I think as this goes on, it will be very possible to find a book in the queue that you really want to review.

Paul


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Paul, I think it might be good for you to state clearly that people should only write honest reviews of the books they read. I know that probably goes without saying, but without saying it that leaves open the question of whether this is a "you scratch my back and I'll scratch someone else's back" scenario.

Then what if you don't like the book you read? Do you ask the authors to commit to reviewing those books? If not, then this starts to look more iffy, because that artificially increases the odds of getting a good review for your own book (since people who don't like the books they read don't have to review them).


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Paul, I think it might be good for you to state clearly that people should only write honest reviews of the books they read. I know that probably goes without saying, but without saying it that leaves open the question of whether this is a "you scratch my back and I'll scratch someone else's back" scenario.
> 
> Then what if you don't like the book you read? Do you ask the authors to commit to reviewing those books? If not, then this starts to look more iffy, because that artificially increases the odds of getting a good review for your own book (since people who don't like the books they read don't have to review them).


I really believe people here are mature enough to make this work. And of course, I'll moderate and try to make sure things work smoothly. The most important point is visibility for the authors here. Let's give it a chance and see how it goes.

Paul


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> I really believe people here are mature enough to make this work. And of course, I'll moderate and try to make sure things work smoothly. The most important point is visibility for the authors here. Let's give it a chance and see how it goes.
> 
> Paul


I know you mean well, Paul. But when the main point of a review system is to increase visibility for author and not to provide honest reviews (which we all know can hurt), there's something wrong with the picture.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> I know you mean well, Paul. But when the main point of a review system is to increase visibility for author and not to provide honest reviews (which we all know can hurt), there's something wrong with the picture.


Hi Monique,

I really believe the people on this board are honest and mature. I've already added the word "honest" to the first post and to the site itself, as per Moses' request. I think the best bet is to see how it goes.

Paul


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Geraldine Evans  [email protected]


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I'll give the answers I would give if I were in Paul's shoes:
> 
> *What if you're assigned a genre you dislike?*
> 
> Since you can enter whenever you like, and since you review the author before you, you can wait for the previous author to be one that you want to read.


That's the way I look at it. You can tell which book(s) you would be getting at the time you sign up. If you hate horror, and the last author listed writes horror, then wait a few days. The list will be constantly changing, so if you stalk this thread, I'm sure you'll find a genre to read.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

hardnutt said:


> Geraldine Evans [email protected]


Added! 

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Amanda Brice said:


> That's the way I look at it. You can tell which book(s) you would be getting at the time you sign up. If you hate horror, and the last author listed writes horror, then wait a few days. The list will be constantly changing, so if you stalk this thread, I'm sure you'll find a genre to read.


Couldn't have said it better myself. ;-)

Paul


----------



## starhawk (Sep 24, 2010)

How does an author get thier kindle book on your site for review?


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd love to be a part of this as well. I have one Fantasy and one short book of Science Fiction short stories.

My email is alexis [dot] leno [at] gmail [dot] com.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in.  

PM me with the details or email at kerylraist at gmail dot com.

Warning for whomever comes next, my book is long, 270k words, and would have a very strong R rating for sex.  That said, most of the people who have left reviews liked it.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

starhawk said:


> How does an author get thier kindle book on your site for review?


Hi Sandra,

You simply review another author's book on bookPumper, and then the next person in the queue will review your book. So post your name and email in this thread and I will add you to the queue in the first post of this thread.

More details:

http://bookpumper.com/get-reviewed/

Paul


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Well, I think what makes this work is the high quality of authors here on Kindleboards. Remember, you can check out the samples of the person ahead of you in line. And if there's a real problem, just contact me and we'll work something out.
> 
> Also, you don't have to do a review, you can post any time on bookPumper. As long as it's Kindle related, author related, etc. More here:
> 
> ...


This smacks too much of a mutual admiration society. It seems it will produce either a string of positive reviews, or it could potentially turn into a brawl. Like, 'liking' other writers' books, it's all a little too incestuous for me. I think it might put Indies in a poor light. Just an opinion.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Alexis and Keryl added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure this is a good idea, Paul.
> 
> What if you're assigned a genre you dislike? What if the book isn't very good? What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?
> 
> This seems fraught with peril.


I tend to agree with Monique -- it sounded like fun but then I thought if I had to review a fantasy-type book I feel sorry for that author. I know NOTHING about fantasy.... or vampires... Which basically means I'd be useless...

Oh well.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

callingcrow said:


> This smacks too much of a mutual admiration society. It seems it will produce either a string of positive reviews, or it could potentially turn into a brawl. Like, 'liking' other writers' books, it's all a little too incestuous for me. I think it might put Indies in a poor light. Just an opinion.


Ummm... A few things I find odd here.

Why, if you pick a book you think you'll like, and then in fact do like it, is a string of positive reviews a bad thing? Yes, with this set up it's likely that one and two star reviews are unlikely to happen, because none of us are likely to sign up for a book that looks terrible. And this is a bad thing why? BP is looking for 400+ word reviews, that's a lot of bull to sling if you don't genuinely enjoy a book.

We each write one review. How does that devolve into a brawl?

And the site is upfront about how the reviews work. Everyone knows going into it that Author B reviews Author A and Author C reviews Author B and so on down the line. How is that going to look any worse than the fact that I review books on my blog? Or should indie writers never review other indie writers?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

KerylR said:


> Ummm... A few things I find odd here.
> 
> Why, if you pick a book you think you'll like, and then in fact do like it, is a string of positive reviews a bad thing? Yes, with this set up it's likely that one and two star reviews are unlikely to happen, because none of us are likely to sign up for a book that looks terrible. And this is a bad thing why? BP is looking for 400+ word reviews, that's a lot of bull to sling if you don't genuinely enjoy a book.
> 
> ...


Keryl, I agree with you. Knowing the authors here, I think we can all make this work. And remember, people don't have to post reviews. They can also post their thoughts about being an author, kindle vs. traditional publishing, promotion tips, etc.

I'm basically turning bookPumper into a community site. And it's moderated.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I tend to agree with Monique -- it sounded like fun but then I thought if I had to review a fantasy-type book I feel sorry for that author. I know NOTHING about fantasy.... or vampires... Which basically means I'd be useless...
> 
> Oh well.


Hi Kathleen,

You can always wait as the list grows. You might like the work of the author who's next in the queue.

Paul


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I would like to say that I would give any author I review an honest review and would only expect that in return.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

alexisleno said:


> I would like to say that I would give any author I review an honest review and would only expect that in return.


Me too. That's how I feel about anything I write. And anything I review. Such is life. ;-)

Paul


----------



## manchi (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to get in

Brant Wright 
sales [at] mztspot [dot] com.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to get in too, to see how it goes anyway. I don't consider myself to be a great reviewer. Honest but not great.  lawrenceabi at aim dot com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure this is a good idea, Paul.
> 
> What if you're assigned a genre you dislike? What if the book isn't very good? What if the reviewer for your book dislikes your genre?
> 
> This seems fraught with peril.


This was my concern. I don't like sci-fi, fantasy etc. And what happens if a man gets a romance, or a religious person ends up reviewing erotica? Not saying reviewers can't make a decent job of reviewing, but it would not give me much joy to read a genre that does not interest me.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> This was my concern. I don't like sci-fi, fantasy etc. And what happens if a man gets a romance, or a religious person ends up reviewing erotica? Not saying reviewers can't make a decent job of reviewing, but it would not give me much joy to read a genre that does not interest me.


Hi Jan,

All the participating authors are on this thread. Wait until someone has written something you want to read, and then hop in. That way you know you've got a book that's in a genre you like. The last author on the list is the next book up in the line, if it looks good to you, sign up. If it doesn't, wait for someone new. You're in charge of what book you get, unless someone signs up faster than you do.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> And now for something completely different. I'm opening up bookPumper in order to get some attention for KindleBoards authors. It's basically one long chain of reviews. Here's how it works:
> 
> ...


 This sounds great. I registered and my email is [email protected]

Let me know what else I can do.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Brant, Abigail, and Beatrice added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Judi Coltman - [email protected]

count me in!!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> This sounds great. I registered and my email is [email protected]
> 
> Let me know what else I can do.


Hi Beatrice,

Thanks. You can also contribute original content on Kindle topics, being an author, what inspires you, etc. You can post anytime.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Judi Coltman said:


> Judi Coltman - [email protected]
> 
> count me in!!


In! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I tend to agree with Monique -- it sounded like fun but then I thought if I had to review a fantasy-type book I feel sorry for that author. I know NOTHING about fantasy.... or vampires... Which basically means I'd be useless...


You know Kathleen, I would just LOVE to have you read some fantasy books and hear what you think.  You might be surprised! Many of them read like fine historical fiction. I don't think your opinion would be "useless" at all. But if you absolutely don't want to venture into this genre, you can always pick something different.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Laura Lond said:


> You know Kathleen, I would just LOVE to have you read some fantasy books and hear what you think.  You might be surprised! Many of them read like fine historical fiction. I don't think your opinion would be "useless" at all. But if you absolutely don't want to venture into this genre, you can always pick something different.


Laura, that's a good point. It might be a good thing to read and review outside our favorite genres.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JR Tomlin just posted a really well written review.  Thank you Jeanne.  

Laura, you are up at bat! ;-)

Paul


----------



## manchi (Mar 11, 2011)

Just curious

How is this going to work?

More specifically, the second person in the queue has to wait until the first one is done? and so on?

I am bringing this issue, since the queue can be quite long...and it will grow bigger and bigger as days come by...the waiting time could be... you know... that might discourage people to get on board. I hope to be wrong


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

manchi said:


> Just curious
> 
> How is this going to work?
> 
> ...


So far people are taking a couple days to do their reviews. That also gives exposure time for the previous reviewer's featured book. Seems to be working well so far. But we can always adjust things if we need to.

Paul


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

Well, I started reading the book of the person before me in the queue already. That way, I can have the review ready when it is my turn. I think it's a good idea to get started beforehand.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The review I committed to was posted on Wednesday. Interesting book by the way. People should check out the review and the comments. I think this is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

alexisleno said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I started reading the book of the person before me in the queue already. That way, I can have the review ready when it is my turn. I think it's a good idea to get started beforehand.


Good point. That would make things go smoother.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> The review I committed to was posted on Wednesday. Interesting book by the way. People should check out the review and the comments. I think this is a wonderful idea!


Yes, and your review is really thoughtful and well written. I honestly think that's the type of review that motivates people to check out the reviewer's books.

Paul


----------



## T. K. Bloom (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm game, sign me up  T. K. Bloom - [email protected]

Unearthed is a YA urban fantasy, and here's a snazzy link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004MPRBH4

Is there an updated list somewhere that I'm missing? I'd like to contact the person I'll be reviewing so I can get crackin' on my reading/review.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

T. K. Bloom said:


> I'm game, sign me up  T. K. Bloom - [email protected]
> 
> Unearthed is a YA urban fantasy, and here's a snazzy link: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004MPRBH4
> 
> Is there an updated list somewhere that I'm missing? I'd like to contact the person I'll be reviewing so I can get crackin' on my reading/review.


Added! ;-) First post in this thread has the current list of reviewers. By the way, cool cover.

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

callingcrow said:


> This smacks too much of a mutual admiration society. It seems it will produce either a string of positive reviews, or it could potentially turn into a brawl. Like, 'liking' other writers' books, it's all a little too incestuous for me. I think it might put Indies in a poor light. Just an opinion.


Remember that people are not trading reviews which I would not be part of as I think would be the case with most of us. The person who will review my novel did not write the one I reviewed so there is no quid pro quo and no pressure to be dishonest.

If you read the review I posted, you will see that I mentioned both what I considered positive and negative concerning the novel. Unlike a lot of people, I think that the novel does have some negatives so I said so.

I think we sometimes worry that _sneezing_ might "put indies in a bad light".

Edit:


Paul J Coleman said:


> Yes, and your review is really thoughtful and well written. I honestly think that's the type of review that motivates people to check out the reviewer's books.
> 
> Paul


Thanks, Paul. I appreciate you saying that.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Remember that people are not trading reviews which I would not be part of as I think would be the case with most of us. The person who will review my novel did not write the one I reviewed so there is no quid pro quo and no pressure to be dishonest.
> 
> If you read the review I posted, you will see that I mentioned both what I considered positive and negative concerning the novel. Unlike a lot of people, I think that the novel does have some negatives so I said so.


I very much agree with you. Your review proves it can be done. There is no quandary.

Paul


----------



## Splendad (Mar 19, 2011)

Kevin
[email protected]


----------



## Katharina Maimer (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to take part!

Katharina Maimer
katharina ( at ) wiener - blut ( dot ) com


How do I know when it's my turn to review? Will I get notified or do I have to check back here  ?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Kevin and Katharina added!  

Hi Katharina, you can always contact the author and begin reading early.  But you will get an email when it's your turn. 

Paul


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Robin Reed reedrobin9721 at att.net
I will probably submit my horror collection which is under a pen name.

I can handle something outside of my normal reading genres, but I will flip through sex scenes.


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you!
This solves a problem I had been pondering, which is how we can ethically, honestly and positively help each other in the review department.

NAME: Christine Rice
EMAIL: [email protected]

To the person whose book I'm supposed to review (Robin Reed I believe - with some horror for me - I lucked out on the genre); I take forever, so if you can get it to me early I'll start right away and won't hold the line up.

----------------------------------------------------------
flippcity.blogspot.com


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Robin and Christine added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Katharina Maimer (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> But you will get an email when it's your turn.
> 
> Paul


Thank you, that is good to know! I wouldn't want to miss my turn


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for the invitation!  I should note that I am not promoting any particular book here, except books written by authors other than myself.  I invite your emails!

You can reach me at PearsonMoore2(at)gmail(dot)com

Thanks!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Megan Jones [email protected]
Sounds good
thanks


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Pearson and Megan added!  Thanks guys. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Laura's review is live!  Thank you Laura.

Ok, Sarah, you are up at bat! ;-)

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

And thanks for the review. I was so excited my hands were shaking--not to mention that I told everyone I could think of about it.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> And thanks for the review. I was so excited my hands were shaking--not to mention that I told everyone I could think of about it.


I enjoyed reading the novel.  BTW, would you like me to post this review on Amazon as well?

Paul, is that okay to re-post or would you prefer the reviews to be exclusive for bookPumper?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Laura Lond said:


> I enjoyed reading the novel.  BTW, would you like me to post this review on Amazon as well?
> 
> Paul, is that okay to re-post or would you prefer the reviews to be exclusive for bookPumper?


I would love you to if it is all right with Paul. Many bloggers do repost reviews to Amazon, but I don't know his preference. If he prefers it to be exclusive, of course, I understand.

Thanks again.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Laura Lond said:


> I enjoyed reading the novel.  BTW, would you like me to post this review on Amazon as well?
> 
> Paul, is that okay to re-post or would you prefer the reviews to be exclusive for bookPumper?


Hi Laura,

I don't mind. But I think there is an issue with Amazon deleting reviews if they aren't exclusive content.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50983.0.html

Paul


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, I've heard about Amazon's policy regarding that. I don't know whether they plan to hunt down all non-exclusive reviews or not; so far, reviews of my books done by bloggers and posted on their blogs and on Amazon are still up. I guess I'll change the wording a little, just in case, and post it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Laura Lond said:


> Yes, I've heard about Amazon's policy regarding that. I don't know whether they plan to hunt down all non-exclusive reviews or not; so far, reviews of my books done by bloggers and posted on their blogs and on Amazon are still up. I guess I'll change the wording a little, just in case, and post it.


It seems to be the exception when they remove one as far as I've heard. I really appreciate that Laura. Thank you!


----------



## lstrange (May 21, 2010)

Hi-

Love to participate in the review exchange. Please PM for contact info.

I did register at the site.

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## pixichick (Mar 1, 2011)

I can be reached at [email protected]

Or on my website: www.cherylbradshaw.com


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

Sooooo....what's going on?
The last review was Mar21st? 

Any movement?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

xtine said:


> Sooooo....what's going on?
> The last review was Mar21st?
> 
> Any movement?


Posting a fresh one tomorrow. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Posting a fresh one tomorrow. ;-)
> 
> Paul


Woo-hoo, that would be for my book!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Liz and Cheryl added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah's review is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/my-sparkling-misfortune-a-constant-surprise/

Geraldine, you are up at bat! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you Sarah for such a good review!!


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm in. Sounds like fun. I can be reached at livjamesbooks at gmail dot com.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I admit to saying a brief prayer to the book gods--please let this be good!--but since it was, it was delight to review.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I admit to saying a brief prayer to the book gods--please let this be good!--but since it was, it was delight to review.


Ahahaha!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Liv James said:


> I'm in. Sounds like fun. I can be reached at livjamesbooks at gmail dot com.


Added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## KenLang (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in!

Ken Lang, I can be reached by email at: kenlangstudios(at)gmail(dot)com

I'm not very apt with the blogging world - so if someone could clue me in on who's book I am to review I can get started immediately!!!


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2011)

This looks good to me, but I have one comment (request?).  When someone signs up, could they indicate the book(s) the reviewer will have to choose from?  That is the only way to know if you should sign up at a given time or wait.  I'd like to review, but I couldn't be fair to romance, fantasy, or horror.  When I do sign up, I plan to include the book description so that the person who follows knows what they are signing up for.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

KenLang said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Ken Lang, I can be reached by email at: kenlangstudios(at)gmail(dot)com
> 
> I'm not very apt with the blogging world - so if someone could clue me in on who's book I am to review I can get started immediately!!!


Hi Ken, added you to the queue. Ok, you simply go to the first post in this thread and click on the name directly above your name: Liv James. Pick one of her books, then email her and request a review copy.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

DanM said:


> This looks good to me, but I have one comment (request?). When someone signs up, could they indicate the book(s) the reviewer will have to choose from? That is the only way to know if you should sign up at a given time or wait. I'd like to review, but I couldn't be fair to romance, fantasy, or horror. When I do sign up, I plan to include the book description so that the person who follows knows what they are signing up for.


Hi Dan,

How about true crime?

http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Among-Dead-Homicide-ebook/dp/B004QS92E2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

If you want to review Ken's book, I'll put you in the queue.

Paul


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2011)

Paul,

True crime works.

I can be reached at [email protected].

The book I'd want reviewed is The Quaking Sun. Here is the description:

Living in the backwoods of West Virginia, the Tyrees have done well without civilization and would like to continue doing so, but civilization cannot allow that. Misinformed, righteous people wrongly condemn the Tyrees for the way they live and criminals are attracted to a family that won't involve the police even to save their lives. But the educated, civilized people don't know something that everyone who lives in the backwoods knows: You don't mess with the Tyrees!

The story is told mainly through the eyes of young Fawn Tyree, who wants nothing more than to raise a family in the only place she has ever known. But even she may not be what she seems. When two men see her, one describes her as the most beautiful woman he has ever seen. The other responds, "A rattlesnake is beautiful, too...if you don't look beyond the pretty pattern on its back."


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Dan,

Excellent.  The next author that joins the queue will review your book.

Paul


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Donna White Glaser- [email protected]

The Enemy We Know is a suspense novel featuring Letty Whittaker, a psychotherapist and recovering alcoholic. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Mysterygirl said:


> Donna White Glaser- [email protected]


Added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this going really slow or have I missed my turn when I was away on hols?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Is this going really slow or have I missed my turn when I was away on hols?


My humble suggestion is that reviewers request a review copy right away, so that they have time to read the book. That's what seems to be taking a bit of time. ;-)

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

May I join in?  My email: [email protected]  

My book The Pet Psychic Diaries is a book of readings culled from my first year as a Pet Psychic.   I'm in my fourth year now.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We'd love to participate if it's not too late.

_Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore _ is epic fantasy.

You can reach us at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## horsewisevt (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey all!

I am in great idea. I have 2 supernatural/ speculative short stories ( not sure if that should be a 2-4-1 deal re a book, or if each is separate?) and a book, that while very good ( on others opinions) does not/ did not convert into kindle well. which does rather suck. pictures and layouts etc all lost.

anyway- would love review for the short stories which I just put up, for 99 cents.

also- comment re what if we don't like the book, etc... as quality and professional writers, is this really a problem? be professional, note points - what worked, what didn't work... as though it is a critique, rather than an obligation to convince the world to buy the book. it's professional, it's honest, and if you have issues with a book, don't bash it- pass that wisdom on- chances are, if you have an issue, reader may have the same issue. the wonder of kindle is... nothing is written in blood or stone. yay! our works, unlike brick and mortar work... can be organic, improve, grow. go team kindle!

Dancing in Your Bubble; Ancient teaching, modern healing
http://www.amazon.com/Dancing-Your-Bubble-teachings-ebook/dp/B003HC8M8K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300916571&sr=8-2

Cafe' of the Hungry Ghosts
http://www.amazon.com/Cafe-Hungry-Ghosts-ebook/dp/B004SHMQ9O/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Behind the Door of Vengeance
http://www.amazon.com/Behind-Door-Vengeance-ebook/dp/B004UW00I6/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Teri


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeanne, Matthew, Stefanie, and Teri added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

horsewisevt said:


> also- comment re what if we don't like the book, etc... as quality and professional writers, is this really a problem? be professional, note points - what worked, what didn't work... as though it is a critique, rather than an obligation to convince the world to buy the book. it's professional, it's honest, and if you have issues with a book, don't bash it- pass that wisdom on- chances are, if you have an issue, reader may have the same issue. the wonder of kindle is... nothing is written in blood or stone. yay! our works, unlike brick and mortar work... can be organic, improve, grow. go team kindle!
> 
> Teri


Very well said Teri.

Paul


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to join in the fun, too!

Here's my book: 
_
Summoning_ is based on a "true" Irish witch story in which an evil vicar sells not only his soul but also that of his young servant girl, Meredith, to the devil. After learning the dark craft herself, Meredith finds herself trapped in the demon's shadow when she is accused of witchcraft. It is up to her to find the light and save herself - and those she loves - from the deal.

You can contact me at debi l faulkner (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I can attest that Book Pumper is an excellent, very professional site.  And I'm not just saying that because I got a five star review from them


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cool idea! If I'm not too late, I'd love to be added, and I just registered.  I can be reached at jennifer(dot)rainey(at)rocketmail(dot)com.

My book is These Hellish Happenings, a paranormal-themed comedy about demons, vampires and Hell.

BLURB:
In 1707, hapless vampire Jack Bentley made a pact with the Devil in order to escape a vampire hunt. Dealing with Satan seemed better than your standard angry mob at the time. But three centuries later, Satan is ready to collect His dues, whether the vampire likes it or not. He's taking Jack to Hell, and He's even got a job picked out for him down below: an eternal position at the Registration Office of the Damned.

Jack attempts to adjust to life on the Administrative Level of Hell, where fire and brimstone have been replaced by board meetings and the occasional broken copier. But the whiny complaints of the recently deceased and the legions of suited, cookie-cutter demons are the least of his problems. Try adding to the equation a dead ex-lover, a dangerous attraction to his high-ranking demon companion, Alexander Ridner, and the sticky and distorted anti-vampire politics of a Hell that is surprisingly like our own world.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Debi and Jennifer added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> I can attest that Book Pumper is an excellent, very professional site. And I'm not just saying that because I got a five star review from them


Thanks Michelle. Life is good. 

Paul


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

I'ld like to add my new release DreamWeaver.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul - I'd like to get in if slots are still available, please 

*Mental Shrillness* - The Mental Shrillness ward will shock you with six twist ending horror tales: experience a showdown between a ramshackle mansion and a soldier's painful, recurring war memories, a spouse's gruesome betrayal, intense love and loss inside a haunted bathtub, marriage devotion warped into sadomasochism, a compelling voice with self-mutilation intentions, and a nightmarish struggle at a carnival between good and evil.

Please have the person after me contact me via PM through Kindleboards and I'll hook them up with a Smashwords coupon for free download so they can get whatever e-format they want.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Rejean and Todd added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

If I am not to late to the party....

[email protected]otmail.com

Thanks,
Traci


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> And now for something completely different. I'm opening up bookPumper in order to get some attention for KindleBoards authors. It's basically one long chain of reviews. Here's how it works:
> 
> ...


Let me add that I thought bookPumper was a great experience, both doing the review and receiving one. I strongly encourage people to read the novel as soon as possible and keep things moving. I hadn't added bookPumper to my blog-roll on my blog which was an over sight, but I'm doing that now.

I was really surprised when several people who read the review I wrote of another novel said they would check out my novels.

Thanks for the great work, Paul.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I came to this party late so I'm just trying to get the lay of the land, so to speak. I wanted to read some of the reviews that have already been posted but I couldn't find any. Is this a just-getting-started project or am I looking in the wrong place for the reviews? My submission is posted about 3/4 of the way down so I'm trying to figure out how much time I have before needing to post my peer's review.
Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

There are reviews on the main page, just scroll down.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

MSTHRILLER said:


> If I am not to late to the party....
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Added! The party is still rolling. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Let me add that I thought bookPumper was a great experience, both doing the review and receiving one. I strongly encourage people to read the novel as soon as possible and keep things moving. I hadn't added bookPumper to my blog-roll on my blog which was an over sight, but I'm doing that now.
> 
> I was really surprised when several people who read the review I wrote of another novel said they would check out my novels.
> 
> Thanks for the great work, Paul.


Thanks JR. I agree with you, reading the novel early will keep things moving.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Mysterygirl said:


> I came to this party late so I'm just trying to get the lay of the land, so to speak. I wanted to read some of the reviews that have already been posted but I couldn't find any. Is this a just-getting-started project or am I looking in the wrong place for the reviews? My submission is posted about 3/4 of the way down so I'm trying to figure out how much time I have before needing to post my peer's review.
> Thanks for this opportunity!


Hi Donna,

When you see the person three places above you post a review, it's probably a good time to start reading the book you will review. Right now I am emailing people ahead of time to remind them.

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I must not be looking in the right place either as I can't find any reviews.  Could someone give me a link to the page?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> I must not be looking in the right place either as I can't find any reviews. Could someone give me a link to the page? Thanks so much.


Hi Jeanne,

If you scroll down the page a bit, you will see:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/my-sparkling-misfortune-a-constant-surprise/

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/freedoms-sword-by-j-r-tomlin-fine-historical-fiction/

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/an-emotional-high/

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Paul.  I think I had myself turned around as I saw a heading about Facebook and thought I was in the wrong place.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

So it's been two weeks since the latest review? I have mine ready for The Quaking Sun, but I'm a long ways down the queue. Perhaps there should be a deadline for the upcoming reviewers? 
Donna White Glaser


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have my review ready to upload when I get the word.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I will not be offended if you skip my book, Paul, and come back if other people are ready.  Really, it doesn't matter the order as long as everybody knows which review they're supposed to do.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I will not be offended if you skip my book, Paul, and come back if other people are ready. Really, it doesn't matter the order as long as everybody knows which review they're supposed to do.


Hi Sarah,

Thanks for that. I really don't want anyone's book skipped, especially after they've already provided a review. I spoke to Geraldine, and as soon as she's done, I will post her review. Right now we are jumping ahead to Alexis. New review will be posted today! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Alexis, your review is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/dead-before-morning/

Thanks Alexis. Ok, Keryl's review is ready to roll. We are waiting on a response from Brant to see how he's doing.

Paul


----------



## nancyholzner (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd love to join the chain. And I'm a fast reader  

nancyholzner(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

nancyholzner said:


> And I'm a fast reader


Music to my ears! ;-)

Added!

Paul


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe I'm the only one, but . . . I can't find where we are on the list.  

I want to make sure that my review is ready to go when it's needed, but  . . .


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd love to participate!
[email protected]

I write mysteries and would be happy to do a review to get a review.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Debi F said:


> Maybe I'm the only one, but . . . I can't find where we are on the list.


Hi Debi,

You can contact Teri early so that you can start reading:

Teri J. Dluznieski - http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Teri%20Dluznieski

PM her: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=41197

You can also email your review early, and I'll post it in turn. And I am contacting reviewers ahead of time to remind them.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> I'd love to participate!
> [email protected]


Added! ;-)

Paul


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Alexis, I just wanted to thank you for your lovely review of Dead Before Morning. Geraldine Evans


----------



## Katharina Maimer (Mar 13, 2011)

I will try to send in my review ahead of time too   
Really fun idea you had there!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds good count me in. 
My name is Athanasios & my book is Mad Gods.
Whoever is up to review my book please go to following 
& download the .mobi review copy.
*https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/53207*

For instructions as to how to put a .mobi file onto your kindle go to:
*



*
Thanks & I'll be looking into who I'll have to review


----------



## KenLang (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, so I've read Liv's book and have written the review... do I need to wait for the little red cursor to make it down to Liv's name on the first post before I post her review?


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd like to add my name to the list:

mehryinett _at _gmail _dot _com

It would be great if someone reviewed Aching for Marvin.

So do I need to review Mad Gods, by Athanasios? Interesting title.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm in.

Kristie Leigh Maguire
[email protected]
http://kristieleighmaguire.com
I'm not sure I totally understand which book I'm supposed to review though or who reviews one of mine.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Count me in!!

Mine is a short story to review - someone is getting off easy ...  

How do I tell which book I am to review?

Raymond  ([email protected])


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Review the book right above you on the list.


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

I just signed up for your site. 

Name: Jack Wallen
email: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

KenLang said:


> Okay, so I've read Liv's book and have written the review... do I need to wait for the little red cursor to make it down to Liv's name on the first post before I post her review?


You can post as soon as you're done. It won't go live right away. An editor must approve it.

And you can also email your review:

[email protected]

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow!  Thanks for the great response guys.  New review will be posted tomorrow.  

Paul


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Paul:

Just wondering, in case I missed it, I haven't been added to the list yet have I? 
I haven't seen my name as of yet & was wondering who I'm to review.

If you could give me my assignment Mr Coleman, 
I promise to bring teacher an apple.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Terrific...I'd like to review and be reviewed on bookPumper.com and thanks, Paul, for figuring this out for us~!
[email protected]
http://www.amazon.com/Death-Whispers-ebook/dp/B004ULVYAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303400984&sr=8-1


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

I finished Black Diamond Death by Cheryl Bradshaw and sent in my review. This was a great experience. I hope all of the other author-reviewers enjoy it, too.

Liv


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

athanos said:


> Hey Paul:
> 
> Just wondering, in case I missed it, I haven't been added to the list yet have I?
> I haven't seen my name as of yet & was wondering who I'm to review.
> ...


Big changes coming soon to the process. Stay tuned. ;-)

Paul


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

In hopes that this is still relevant, as we wait for the change in process...

brentn (at) netscape.net


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

In addition to posting the review on bookPumper, would the reviewers be willing to comment on Amazon customer reviews, FB and Twitter as well?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Mysterygirl said:


> In addition to posting the review on bookPumper, would the reviewers be willing to comment on Amazon customer reviews, FB and Twitter as well?


Actually, that's happened before. You can contact the reviewer directly and ask.

Paul


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I am new to this and I don't understand it. I posted that I wanted to participate. My name is not showing up on the OP. Actually I haven't seen anyone added. How do I get listed? How do I know whose book I should review? How do I know that my book is being reviewed? Where do I post the review when I get a book assigned to me and review it?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> I am new to this and I don't understand it. I posted that I wanted to participate. My name is not showing up on the OP. Actually I haven't seen anyone added. How do I get listed? How do I know whose book I should review? How do I know that my book is being reviewed? Where do I post the review when I get a book assigned to me and review it?


Hi Kristie,

We are completely rebooting the review chain. Please check the first post in this thread. Stay tuned for a new thread! ;-)

*Go here:*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63695.0.html

Paul


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you, Paul.


----------

